# Most acrobatic Karate style???



## Karate_Warrior (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello.
Wich is the most acrobatic Karate style???


----------



## Henderson (Apr 23, 2006)

Acrobatic?  Please define "acrobatic" in a karate sense.

P.S.- I already know Webster's definition.


----------



## rutherford (Apr 23, 2006)

Don't pretend to have seen many, but Taido comes to mind.


----------



## Karate_Warrior (Apr 23, 2006)

What is Taido Karet???


----------



## green meanie (Apr 23, 2006)

The most acrobatic karate style? Not mine. Thank God.... :asian:


----------



## rutherford (Apr 23, 2006)

A good description.  Don't know where you'd find any good video.  As far as I know, there are currently only three authorized locations to practice taido in America.  

http://www.australiantaido.com/taido/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=26


----------



## Martin h (Apr 23, 2006)

Taido is extremely acrobatic (and often so focused on the acrobatics that it becomes silly), but it is no longer karate even though the taido founder comes from karate (He actualy also first created a karate style that still exist independently from, but cooperating with, taido. It is not as acrobatic, and is like any other trad style in apparence). 
Taido is now recognized as a new art, and no longer a style of karate. Much as aikido no longer is aikijutsu.

A few videos from competative exhabition (they compete in exhabition, form and sparring, but I have not found any videos of the sparring):
http://taido.korenkan.com/media/tenkai_long_movie.avi
http://taido.korenkan.com/media/sakura_movie.avi
http://taido.korenkan.com/media/tenkai_short_movie.avi


----------



## rutherford (Apr 24, 2006)

Ah.  Thank you, Martin.

I guess I got nothing then.  Gymkata?  :whip:


----------



## Sam (Apr 24, 2006)

that site had no links to the taido in the USA.

Where is taido taught in the states? I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't know about karate, but Capoeira would be the most acrobatic art that I know of, and it can be extremely acrobatic.

After that, I would say Modern Wushu would be in second place, but this is really no longer useful kung fu.  Rather, it is a performance and competition art with roots in traditional kung fu.


----------



## rutherford (Apr 24, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> that site had no links to the taido in the USA.
> 
> Where is taido taught in the states? I've never seen anything like it.


 
Georgia and Florida, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 24, 2006)

Modern Wushu is what I have seen also Capiero, either one I would guess.
Terry


----------



## Martin h (Apr 25, 2006)

But then, neither Wushu nor capoiera are karate. 

My guess would be any "freestyle" karate organisation (usualy american ones, they are not that popular elsewhere), Especialy ones that are into XMA  and "musical kata". 
It is in my mind not real karate either, but they claim to be!


----------

